# Bloody clinic



## heeftmeer (Apr 20, 2011)

The clinic was build during WOII while there was a short on beds in big cities. The germans decided to build the hospital in the woods and sovjet and Polisch prisoners of war build it.
In 1947 it became a Tuberculose Hospital and later on in 1950's the Clinic counted 753 beds. 
From 1968 it became a hospital for astmatic patients. In the 70's it became an Endo clinic and they left the place in the 90's
Till 2005 it was a nursinghome.



More on:
http://www.heeftmeer.nl/index.php?id=164

1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11


----------



## King Al (Apr 20, 2011)

Great find as usual heeftmeer!


----------



## Labb (Apr 20, 2011)

Great find and great pictures.


----------



## Snips86x (Apr 20, 2011)

WOW! That's just incredible.


----------



## swanseamale47 (Apr 20, 2011)

What a time capsule. Why is it called the bloody clinic?


----------



## heeftmeer (Apr 20, 2011)

swanseamale47 said:


> What a time capsule. Why is it called the bloody clinic?



There was blood in sheets and a lot injection needles left in the buildings. The first reports they called in German Blutklinik. I made it Bloody because it is bloody mad all those stuff with doors open that everybody can take it.

There is a fence arround the buildings from wood and this is one meter high. Strange isn't it?


----------



## Scaramanger (Apr 20, 2011)

Brilliant find and images. Great to find such quality explores....I'm jealous


----------



## Derek (Apr 20, 2011)

Loving the little trucks - are they electric wagons? And the record player... it's all frozen in time, wonderful!

Derek


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 20, 2011)

HDR aside, every one of these images is amazing! What a fantastic explore! 
A building with reminants wouldn't last in that stae for 10 minutes in the UK! 
Fantastic find mate!


----------



## stateless68 (Apr 20, 2011)

incredible stuff! what a find. and the Doris Day album, with that peculiar tear! how can all this stuff just be abandoned without being cleared up.. super photography


----------



## heeftmeer (Apr 21, 2011)

Derek said:


> Loving the little trucks - are they electric wagons? And the record player... it's all frozen in time, wonderful!
> 
> Derek



The wagons were needed for transport of the poeple over the place and are electric. 
Germany and Belgium are a lot of those places left. When such place is near a town it would be trashed, but thisone is about 20 miles from a big town in the woods. 
On the countryside these places still excist. You can just walk in and have a wonderfull day.


----------



## podman (Apr 21, 2011)

wonderful pics as usual - thanks for posting this find


----------



## Munchh (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice to see more of your images on here heeftmeer. A delicately handled camera, wonderful shots. Thanks for this.


----------



## swanseamale47 (Apr 24, 2011)

heeftmeer said:


> There was blood in sheets and a lot injection needles left in the buildings. The first reports they called in German Blutklinik. I made it Bloody because it is bloody mad all those stuff with doors open that everybody can take it.
> 
> There is a fence arround the buildings from wood and this is one meter high. Strange isn't it?



Thank you. I missed the Blutklinik bit.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Apr 24, 2011)

Excellent find and amazing photos - the first one gives me the chills


----------



## heeftmeer (Apr 27, 2011)

swanseamale47 said:


> Thank you. I missed the Blutklinik bit.



I found the blood on sheet photos borring and not interesting enough. 
Some of the reports have them but it won't tell you more than you know at this moment. Thats the reason I didn't use them.


----------

